# carving bar chain and sprocket



## TravisL (May 17, 2009)

Im new to carving and am enjoying some moderate success (in my mind) with a husky 235e with a 15in bar and a stihl 361 with a 20in. I would really like to take it to the next level, but im having trouble finding a carving bar and chain for the husky. Any suggestions. I check bailey, but im having trouble finding anything. Also if I go with a 1/4 chain then I have to change my sprocket too right? Thanks P.S. links would be awsome! Ill try to post some pics of my first few pieces for critique.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 17, 2009)

Travis,

I probably can't be of much help to you, as I am pretty new to this carving stuff. I don't see the sprockets for the 235e either, not sure why. Nor do I see sprockets for the Stihl 361. Could be that both of those saws are larger than most use for carving.

Maybe someone else has a suggestion.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 17, 2009)

*For the MS361, this might work*

Travis,

You might be able to get this sprocket, and then get this rim for it. You would need to ask Baily's if that will work. They are pretty helpful.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## TravisL (May 17, 2009)

the 235eis one of the smallest saws husky makes


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 18, 2009)

TravisL said:


> the 235eis one of the smallest saws husky makes


Travis,

On the Husky site it says it's new, so maybe the saw is too new yet to have a sprocket available. Could be another sprocket would fit, maybe Bailey's would know.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## bigbadbob (May 18, 2009)

I have a 16in dime tip bar to sell. Its a cannon.


----------

